# no 4 wheel drive 96 silverado



## vern999 (Nov 30, 2010)

When engaging 4 wheel drive indicator flickers but it will not engage


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

vern999 said:


> When engaging 4 wheel drive indicator flickers but it will not engage


Need more info. this could be anything from a problem with your indicators bulb to a completely grenaded transfer case. Are you sure it's not engaging, or are you assuming it's not engaged because the light is not lit?


----------



## vern999 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have power to actuator on front differential but not engaging. I am going to change the actuator. Hopefully that will be all that is wrong.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The actuator is a common problem.


----------



## vern999 (Nov 30, 2010)

*96 silverado no 4 wheel drive*

Thanks for the reply 47 47. I'll post how I make out when my part comes in.


----------



## vern999 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks to you also Mr Chips I didn't realize I had replies from 2 sources.


----------

